# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Reality Number Four (A Song)

## Man of Steel

Written at 4am while listening to _Sound of Pulling Heaven Down_ by Blue October, on loop, and talking to Xox.

Frozen icicles drip from the ceiling of my room
It's 95 in the street, and my mom's in the attic with a broom
Sweeping out the cobwebs of a multi-legged alien creature
That set up housekeeping and is waiting for the Main Feature
I think I may be going crazy, piece by misplaced piece
My brain is fried like an ostrich egg in axle grease
I am toasting to the thought of a day without icy tentacles
Floating down and molesting my dresser drawers
Sometimes the days get really long, sometimes they get really short...
Today they're sort of blue and red with spikes of fish and port
Stars and clouds zip by in speedy recompense

But I think I'll just go back to sleep and rinse
All these weird realities from my mind
In my dreams things are much more normal I find.

Keys of all shapes and sizes flitter in my vision
They have wings and fly into the kitchen
But the dishwasher ate my dog, so I can't follow
It gets mad if I come too close, and snaps it's door
Somewhere in here I left my purple hotrod running
Assembled of foreign pieces of blue metallic scaffolding
My best friend is on the internet talking about delirium
But I'm pretty sure I passed through there in the last millennium
Yesterday was a day of murals, painted by Picasso
On the walls of a midnight sanctity in the middle of a ricasso
Green splatters of paint fly over the nearby fence

And I think I'll just go back to sleep and rinse
All these weird realities from my mind
In my dreams things are much more normal I find.

Fearful objects of unusual size randomly bounce
In strange patterns around my back porch and I pounce
On the orange spiky ball with eyes and a tail
But it doesn't want to be my friend and cowers in a pail
Toward a bad recollection of a good movie
My mind jumps in a overarching splash like a spilled smoothie
I wore a robe to my high school reunion last week
Spiked the punch and stripped on the podium to "The Streak"
The president came in and said I'd broken national security
I shot him with a Nerf dart and told him I was cursed with impurity
My reality sometimes scares me, but it's never so bad as my dreams
As exciting as reality is my sleep is boredom, but since

I can't drink any more coffee I think I'll just go back to sleep and rinse
All these weird realities from my mind
In my dreams things are much more normal I find.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> Written at 4am while listening to _Sound of Pulling Heaven Down_ by Blue October, on loop, and talking to Xox.
> 
> Frozen icicles drip from the ceiling of my room
> It's 95 in the street, and my mom's in the attic with a broom
> Sweeping out the cobwebs of a multi-legged alien creature
> That set up housekeeping and is waiting for the Main Feature
> I think I may be going crazy, piece by misplaced piece
> My brain is fried like an ostrich egg in axle grease
> I am toasting to the thought of a day without icy tentacles
> ...



I came.

I saw.

I came again.

----------


## Xox

Mos, I love you.

At nearly 5 am, these words are making so much incredible sense.  ::holyshit:: 

Sleep deprivation = unleashing of maddening creativity.  :Bliss:

----------


## Man of Steel

Hehe, thanks y'all.  I love staying up so late and just free-typing out stuff like this. In an abstract sort of way, I think it really DOES make sense!  ::chuckle:: 

 :Bliss: 

P.S.:  ::loveyou::  too Xox.

----------

